# getting some azure winged magpies :D



## benji2009 (Dec 16, 2009)

hi guys, im getting a pair of azure winged magpies in the next week or 2 and just after some advice, 
if i manage to breed them successfuly do you think its better to sell them as parent reared or take them out and hand rear them? ive never seen them for sale until i saw the ones im getting so not sure what to do
thanks


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

benji2009 said:


> hi guys, im getting a pair of azure winged magpies in the next week or 2 and just after some advice,
> if i manage to breed them successfuly do you think its better to sell them as parent reared or take them out and hand rear them? ive never seen them for sale until i saw the ones im getting so not sure what to do
> thanks


I'd be inclined to let the parents have a go, at least for the first few broods. They're sort of better at it... :lol2:


----------



## benji2009 (Dec 16, 2009)

haha wouldnt of guessed lol ok ill do that then  cheers


----------



## ljb107 (Nov 16, 2008)

You can always 'top up' or hand rear the smallest one in the nest to help it along, but most of the time they do ok. That's what i used to do if one fell behind quite a bit


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Not seen these for years now, you are lucky to find them. From memory the cock bird can be troublesome in captivity. You may need to watch that he doesn't harass the hen and steal the eggs.

the bigger and more heavily planted the enclosure the better in these cases I feel.

good luck! I'm looking forward to hearing all about them

John.


----------



## tengalms (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi,I bred these 2yrs on the trot the last time being 2011.They do best on the colony system I had 2 cocks and 3 hens in my group and they reared the young on their own without any problems (except the amount of livefood needed).I never had any issue with the cock birds and all birds help with the rearing of th young.

Regards Roy.


----------



## benji2009 (Dec 16, 2009)

Yeh Ive ever only ever seen them for sale once which was a colony of 6 and was about £1500 for the lot, been told that it's beter to plant the aviary and shed etc so hopefuly if I do that they will rear them ok, can't wait to get them in and settled lol will post pics when I get them


----------

